# about digital camera



## kushal (Nov 26, 2005)

hi , i want to take new digital camera.so plz suggest me as my budget is between 7,000 to 10,000.


----------



## madman123 (Nov 26, 2005)

u got a company in ur mind....i'd suggest sony...but 10k might be somewhat short for a good sony....hmm
perhaps a casio of a canon...


----------



## rachitboom2 (Nov 26, 2005)

Buy only digicams from nikkon !!!


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 26, 2005)

Get something from Canon. They provide more setting options and better picture qualities compared to others in the same range.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Nov 26, 2005)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> Get something from Canon. They provide more setting options and better picture qualities compared to others in the same range.



Who needs extra settings, nikkon has suffitient things but mainly it can take the best quality pics !!!


----------



## madman123 (Nov 26, 2005)

features aren't the most important factor, u have apoint there...u should see whether the camera has atleast 5mp...and don't get caught up in all the talking of some funny sounding features that give the appearance of being so amazing...the backbone is what is important..so make sure it has enough optical zoom...digital is useless for good shots....features should include basics such as photo effect, light setting...make sure it supoorts a good memory storage...something with high speed transfers and has decent battery life...


----------



## rachitboom2 (Nov 26, 2005)

madman123 said:
			
		

> features aren't the most important factor, u have apoint there...u should see whether the camera has atleast 5mp...and don't get caught up in all the talking of some funny sounding features that give the appearance of being so amazing...the backbone is what is important..so make sure it has enough optical zoom...digital is useless for good shots....features should include basics such as photo effect, light setting...make sure it supoorts a good memory storage...something with high speed transfers and has decent battery life...



Hey you wont get get a 5MP camera at that range (7K to 10K) from a reputed brand !!!


----------



## madman123 (Nov 26, 2005)

sorry, that is true...so ur best shot is something like the canon powershota400...8990rs 3.2 mp...these are prices as of septemeber...so u might be able to get a bit better...
this might be perfect for u, konica-minolta, 5 megapixels, ultra slim aluminum body, 11.9420 rs in september...so it might be in ur budget by now...
or the samsung digimax a402...4,2 mp


----------



## ashnik (Nov 27, 2005)

go for cannon powershot 400 + memory card = 10 k


----------



## mr_356 (Nov 27, 2005)

I have Nikon Coolpix 4600.
4 Megapixel.
3x optical Zomm
10x Dizital Zoom.
and lot more option.
and good picture quality too.
I think 4M is quite enough.
And price is also in yr range.


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 27, 2005)

Canon's picture quality is also among the best..
Anyway, take alook at the pricelist in www.jjmehta.com
Then, among the shortlisted cameras in your price range, look for reviews in www.dpreview.com, www.dcresource.com and www.steves-digicams.com... Then decide for yourself..


----------



## rachitboom2 (Nov 27, 2005)

hey I have used both canon and nikon's 4.2 MP cameras and I figured out that nikon's quality was better !!!


----------



## madman123 (Nov 27, 2005)

what about the canon a400...i heard its quite good and costs around 8k


----------



## rachitboom2 (Nov 28, 2005)

madman123 said:
			
		

> what about the canon a400...i heard its quite good and costs around 8k



Yah its a dam cool cam, I have used it, it even has a TV output !!!


----------

